# Sensationail LED curing system - has anyone tried it?



## azurekitty (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone tried this Sensationail system? I saw it in this month's Lucky magazine, and I am curious about it.

http://www.sensationailgel.com/#starter-kit


----------



## Naillashjunkie (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,  yes I have - I love it!!

I am not great at applying polish so really like how you can clean up as you go along so your nails are perfect before you cure them.  I can do it at night in front of the tv and it is much cheaper than going to the salon and just as quick.

It does take longer to get off than normal polish but it stays on and perfect much longer too.

I also love how I can paint my nails a different colour at the weekend with normal polish, the just remover with polish remover (non acetone) and the sensationail mani is perfect underneath!


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't tried it- but I wish the website had more realistic pictures.  I get the design, but I'm more interested in what the product actually looks like . . . on real fingers.


----------



## UrbanFool (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not familiar with this brand, but I use the gel polish by OPI and love it. I don't have the LED lamp, but the UV lamp doesn't take that much longer.


----------

